# For those with Byte 18 issues... (MK6)



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Moderators, you might want to consider putting this as a sticky.

Here are the instructions that [email protected] gave me a while ago.



> I had byte 18 coded to 04 by mistake. What you need to do if that's your case, is recode byte 18 again. Here is the procedure. *Before doing anything make sure all your doors are unlocked and that they are closed properly.*
> 
> -Go to byte 18 in central electronics 09 and recode it to 03.
> 
> ...


It worked for me and 2 other people, chances are, it will work for you if you coded byte 18 by mistake.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

This applies to vehicles with the a BCM only:

Byte 18 is the master lighting scheme for most of the exterior lights. Unlike previous generation 09-Central Electronics modules, the BCM equipped vehicles do not have the conventional "Cold Light" diagnostic bits. This is critical when replacing conventional bulbs with LED's, since the lamp check system (i.e. coding) isn't as easy to modify. In some cases, there is not a work around for the lamp check.

Typically the real coding is covered (hidden) from the factory with 00 shown in the coding. So, if someone recodes their BCM equipped (Mk6 or equivalent VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda) to anything else and the exterior lights freak out, simply recoding it back to the stock 00 will not fix it. 

The fix is finding out what the stock setting should be and entering that coding. VCDS Our current release includes some of the common documented and tested coding values. If a registered Ross-Tech customer has a problem they can contact us via email. We may not have the answer, but we can try.

--

VW:

Hex 03 is the default setting for the NAR (North American Region including Canada) Golf and Gti.
Hex 06 is the default setting for the NAR Jetta.

Both of those are available in the Long Coding Helper with the current VCDS release.

--

Other models may be covered in the Long Coding Helper when available.

--

I welcome any other VW family Make or Model feedback or comments regarding Byte 18. Since we don't have all of them documented, this thread could be very useful for members that do cross that Byte 18 line and need help. Golf owners can refer to this thread if they need assistance with LED tail light retrofitting:  LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog



To clear up any confusion on terminology, *BCM = Body Control Module.* This module is also known as *J519* -or- *Address 09 - Central Electronics*. This is a scan from a stock 2010 US market Gti:

*Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) * Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: *BCM* PQ35 H+ 103 0536 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272AC48088008550000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Today I've checked every single combination for Byte 18 (00-99; A0-A9; 0A-9A; B0-B9; 0B-9B; C0-C9; 0C-9C; D0-D9; 0D-9D; E0-E9; 0E-9E; F0-F9; 0F-9F and AA-FF) and result is all of them set fault code except for two 06 and 4C but 06 uses amber lights along with regular brake lights and 4C makes front parking and side marker lights very dim and amber/red combination for rear parking lights. 
2010 Jetta Wolfsburg
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0128
Software Coding: 2D200B3E902D3EE480000081400000040300??8641008D625C8020000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3777C4F83FCB


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

WhiteWolfie10 said:


> Today I've checked every single combination for Byte 18 (00-99; A0-A9; 0A-9A; B0-B9; 0B-9B; C0-C9; 0C-9C; D0-D9; 0D-9D; E0-E9; 0E-9E; F0-F9; 0F-9F and AA-FF) and result is all of them set fault code except for two 06 and 4C but 06 uses amber lights along with regular brake lights and 4C makes front parking and side marker lights very dim and amber/red combination for rear parking lights.
> 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
> ...


I just purchased the 087 G Z5Y for my 2010 Jetta TDI Sedan, wondering what code I need to use for Byte 18 to make sure I get no faults


----------



## Blackfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Have you seen this german thred about byte 18 issues?

There might be som usefull information.

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

*BCM PQ35 M 105 0563 Coding*

After many searches at several internet places I found that [email protected] is really competent and my last hope.
It seems VW/Audi have provided a big cuckoo's egg (Kuckucksei) with their new coding philosophy for the 2010 and newer cars.
For my2010 A3 8P Sportback with BiXenon headlights, Rain/Light Sensor, conventional tail lights, I would like to have american style DRL (LED row in front, nothing else on, activated by position "0" of light switch or by FIS).

May be I missed a posting where the actual and more or less complete meaning of the long coding of the new Central Elect. ECU was given. Please advice.
Is there a version of VCDS label files which includes all (most) relavant bit settings ?

In the cited MotorTalk posting many codings for Byte 18 are given. What can I do if my actaul car configuration is not included there ? Can I set and keep some other setting (at least a Audi Workshop will reset it ? Would the procedure given by Dana earlier do this ?

Thank you for your patience. greinig


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 2010 A3 with Xenon and LED DRL, in VCDS there is a setting for Byte 18 that specifies "NAR" version, which would do exactly what you need! I believe the coding was 62, or 2B... it was one of those though  One was ROW (Rest of World), other was NAR (North American Region). Good luck!



greinig said:


> After many searches at several internet places I found that [email protected] is really competent and my last hope.
> It seems VW/Audi have provided a big cuckoo's egg (Kuckucksei) with their new coding philosophy for the 2010 and newer cars.
> For my2010 A3 8P Sportback with BiXenon headlights, Rain/Light Sensor, conventional tail lights, I would like to have american style DRL (LED row in front, nothing else on, activated by position "0" of light switch or by FIS).
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

OH! And in regards to position "0", my DRLs only work in the "AUTO" position since I also have the RLS. Position "0" is all OFF.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

greinig said:


> After many searches at several internet places I found that [email protected] is really competent and my last hope.
> It seems VW/Audi have provided a big cuckoo's egg (Kuckucksei) with their new coding philosophy for the 2010 and newer cars.
> For my2010 A3 8P Sportback with BiXenon headlights, Rain/Light Sensor, conventional tail lights, I would like to have american style DRL (LED row in front, nothing else on, activated by position "0" of light switch or by FIS).
> 
> ...


If you haven't already resolved the issue please post the complete Auto-Scan here. I suspect this is a Byte 18 setting and some of them are documented as bmw511 mentioned.



bmw511 said:


> OH! And in regards to position "0", my DRLs only work in the "AUTO" position since I also have the RLS. Position "0" is all OFF.


Yes, and that can be modified. If you'd like to test the DRL in both Auto and Off positions please look at Byte 26 "Daytime Running Light (DRL) only active with Assistance Driving Light (ADL) active"


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If you haven't already resolved the issue please post the complete Auto-Scan here. I suspect this is a Byte 18 setting and some of them are documented as bmw511 mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that can be modified. If you'd like to test the DRL in both Auto and Off positions please look at Byte 26 "Daytime Running Light (DRL) only active with Assistance Driving Light (ADL) active"


Thank you! I'll try out your advice.
Here is the requested AutoScan:


> Thursday,21,January,2010,17:38:48:46862
> VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
> Data version: 20091201
> 
> ...


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If you haven't already resolved the issue please post the complete Auto-Scan here. I suspect this is a Byte 18 setting and some of them are documented as bmw511 mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that can be modified. If you'd like to test the DRL in both Auto and Off positions please look at Byte 26 "Daytime Running Light (DRL) only active with Assistance Driving Light (ADL) active"


Thank you.
Dana, for the change in Byte 26, could you please advice how/where to obtain an actual label file for the new (2010) BQM PQ35.
The latest 8P0-907-063.clb I found was from 08. Apr. 2011, it was only 17 kByte long.
Another older one of Sebastian Stange seems not to apply to the new BQM PQ35.
Best Regrads
greinig
P.S. My Autoscan was supplied with another answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

greinig said:


> Thank you.
> Dana, for the change in Byte 26, could you please advice how/where to obtain an actual label file for the new (2010) BQM PQ35.
> The latest 8P0-907-063.clb I found was from 08. Apr. 2011, it was only 17 kByte long.
> Another older one of Sebastian Stange seems not to apply to the new BQM PQ35.
> ...


Your AutoScan was from a very old Beta version. Please try using the latest one, which has the most complete set of labels:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Your AutoScan was from a very old Beta version. Please try using the latest one, which has the most complete set of labels:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


Dana, thank you for the fast response.
The Change of Byte 18 from 2B to 2C did not change anything (I performed the full procedure as proposed by you earlier).

I did not try To change Byte 26 because I don't know which bit to change.
I downloaded the current VCDS-1120_Beta und used its label files with my VCDS-912.
The label file in VCDS-1120_Beta is 8P0-907-063.clb 08. Apr. 2011 with 17 kByte only (as mentioned in my last email).
Did I wrong to use the old VCDS with new label files ? 
Here is the AutoScan (BCM PQ 35 portion only):



> Friday,29,April,2011,16:50:59:46862
> VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
> Data version: 20110305
> 
> ...


Best Regards
greinig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

greinig said:


> Did I wrong to use the old VCDS with new label files ?


Yes, you did wrong. Please post the AutoScan using Beta 11.2.


----------



## greinig (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Dana or Andy,
could you please explain what was wrong to use the 11.2 label file with my 912 
(as you can see from the AutoScan the label was accessible and I could open the long coding;
what I missed was the byte coding details with the exception of the 1.Byte). 
Regards greinig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

greinig said:


> Hi Dana or Andy,
> could you please explain what was wrong to use the 11.2 label file with my 912
> (as you can see from the AutoScan the label was accessible and I could open the long coding;
> what I missed was the byte coding details with the exception of the 1.Byte).
> Regards greinig


Please email [email protected] with your full contact information. I think you *KNOW* exactly what the problem is. :sly:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you guys seen the coding on the new 2011 Jetta SportWagon? My parents just got one and I hooked up my VCDS to it, it was coded to a value of "00", then if you modified it to something, then back to "00" it would keep the last coded value as if it was still on 02 for example. I was knocking my head on the door frame because I couldn't find a value that worked after that point except for the Golf NAR setting. Learned my lesson :sly:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Have you guys seen the coding on the new 2011 Jetta SportWagon? My parents just got one and I hooked up my VCDS to it, it was coded to a value of "00", then if you modified it to something, then back to "00" it would keep the last coded value as if it was still on 02 for example. I was knocking my head on the door frame because I couldn't find a value that worked after that point except for the Golf NAR setting. Learned my lesson :sly:


Sorry for the delay, I have received reports of 02 and 03 working on the JSW. If this isn't resolved post the scan.


----------



## Bigeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*Installing the outer led tail lights*

Hi, 

I have a 2010 vw jetta tdi. I will be installing hella cherry red led tail light set. I have a vcds. What do i need to change in coding to make my turning light signal amber? I know i have to swap pins at the tail lights. If i leave the 2 inner stock tail lights (reflective) on the vehicle and just replace the 2 outer led tail lights, do i still change Byte 18 to Hex 05 (VW Jetta (1K2/VW351) Rest of World (RoW)? Am i going to get the amber turn signals? Am i going to get a no fault because i have no rear fog light? Am i going to damage the led outer tail light because the cold diagnostics is still on? How do i turn it off?


----------



## vw siej (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bi-Xenon + LED coding on a Golf 2.5*

I need help with coding my golf 2.5. I have recently upgraded my halogen headlights to the Bi-xenon + LED. I am having issues trying to get the LEDs to function properly. I tried searching through postings of others who have attempted the coding, but none of it seems to work. Plus, I have the LED taillights w/ fog installed. 
I made several attempts with byte 18 and could only get the left side to function. I changed byte 18 back to 22. Here is my most current auto-scan:

Monday,09,January,2012,05:12:14:33337
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWDA7AJ7BW019479 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 BC HW: 07K 906 055 
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G01 7640 
Revision: T4H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70C9E25363B8334

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LM HW: 09G 927 750 LM
Component: AQ 250 6F 1734 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 873B298FF63694C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49230003880F02EB92220041B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C1EE43D7A00F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73C3ED5FDAAE08C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 M HW: 1K0 937 087 M
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 104 0614 
Revision: 00104 AF 
Coding: 67180A1A80272AC40008008130000DCC40052286534D8920E48828240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3B53057FBA7E80C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 03061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00EGKA 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 395F1F77B842B2C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000571R800

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME06223252ZZZF

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2C166353ZZZW

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3E23614EZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME060A5D24ZZZW

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME260F0822ZZZB

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0A190922ZZZA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 
Coding: 1882100000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76C5D44BC9DC1D4

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0010631 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 B HW: 5K0 920 971 B
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E753C2B710C654

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 300510F1002170
Coding: ED807F0600161200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDF77B27F48A5EC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R96ZJ06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FED54C6BA9ECD54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAFD703B0D64494

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667674672 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2665C40B51FC2D4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001268
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 314F2757A8327AC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 314F2757A8327AC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001268
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 324D285BAD34414

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1112400
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61EF971778528AC

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 217
Mileage: 30285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.19
Time: 15:24:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001232
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
VCID: 34412E4357204F4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001232
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
VCID: 354713475C5A56C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668139069
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 324D285B6534414

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

It looks like whitehatch has this sorted:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-or-without-Rear-Fog.&p=74342038#post74342038

If you didn't reconnect the blue/green wire please try it and my explanation of that (and why it wasn't applicable before) is here.


----------



## vw siej (Sep 20, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like whitehatch has this sorted:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. This fixed it


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

*Scan after installing LED*

Hi Dana, 
I am kinda new here, and was hoping you could take a look at this scan I ran last night. I just recently installed rear LED tails and LED bulbs in the front city lights. Afterwards, I got the bulb check warning. I tried changing Byte 18 to 03 but had the left turn signal stay on when I turn the lights on. I set it back to Golf NAR and still got the bulb check warning, so I tried setting it at GTI NAR and still no luck. Also, this is a 2010 GTI, and it was set at Golf NAR, I set it at GTI NAR. As for the light switch, my fog lights will not opperate with the headlights on. Is there multiple switches and is it possible that I have the wrong one? I will try a few of these tips listed in this thread when I get home, Thanks in advance for your help! 
-Valentin 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

Friday,06,April,2012,17:47:53:09993 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6AW224203 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 13622 027 435782 
VCID: 71E3CC3668B23B1 

1 Fault Found: 
050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 0 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 98.0°C 
Temperature: 60.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

Readiness: 1110 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FE880D06E4921C0041300800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F112CBC86A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75EBF826D4DA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E88252A04808800817000090441052086534D8D60648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 05052 444 53553 
VCID: 356B38269C5A571 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 07110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

5 Faults Found: 
00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 47221 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.01 
Time: 17:21:46 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.45 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 47221 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.01 
Time: 17:22:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 47221 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.01 
Time: 17:22:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 47221 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.01 
Time: 17:22:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 47221 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.01 
Time: 17:22:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
 Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A08FM 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 39733416B842B31 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JW5U00 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A1A254DZZZ% 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7276224DZZZ. 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C4D3F3DZZZD 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME10063D33ZZZL 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4347201EZZZB 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME326B201EZZZG 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F1120BC86A9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD15B5A0D64489 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667669419 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2649EF6A51FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 31 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31630C36A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31630C36A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346D052257204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346D052257204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 10 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 356B38269C5A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C 
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520286822 
Coding: 412100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2953E45640E2031 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

If all of your lights work as expected with one of the codes for byte 18 but you still get check bulb warning on the dash then that is probably how you will have to live with, it is your cecm that is not happy to see the led tails. Nothing wrong with tails or the switch.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think Chef347 knows that you can't rely on the long coding helper for the proper coding. Only a few of the codes are listed there and very few of them pertain to LED tails. 

Chef347 probably needs to manually copy the entire 09 string into the coding box and manually change byte 18 (currently showing "20") and then "do it". 

The LED Tail Discussion will provide some options for the coding.


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

*RE:Scan after installing LED*

I didnt get a chance to work on it last night, however, I did manage to work on it a little bit on my break earlier. I tried a couple of different scenarios, first being the post at the top of the thread by blackgl98: 
-Go to byte 18 in central electronics 09 and recode it to 03. 

-Do not it enter, click either on byte 17 or 19 and byte 18 will stay to 03. 

-Afterwards, close your long coding screen and click do it! New long coding will be accepted. 

-Close all you Vag-Com screens, turn the ignition off and unplug the cable from the obd port. 

-Get out of the car, lock your doors and wait at least 2 mins so that the bcm falls asleep. 

-After that, unlock all your doors, turn ignition on plug the cable back and re-open Vag-Com. 

-Go back to your long coding in central electronics at byte 18. Recode it to 00. Close you screen hit do it! And long coding should be accepted. 

-Again, close all your Vag-Com screens remove the cable, turn ignition off and test your lights. Everything should be working properly. 

Then I tried going to 02 and 04 which didnt give me a code but had the left turn signal light on. is there a way to turn that off? 00 seems to carry over the previous code, making no changes. 

03 and 05 both give errors as does 20 and 1F...  will try again tomorrow, thanks for your responses and suggestions. 
-Valentin


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

"00" is simply a placeholder and has no coding attributes at all. No need to change it back after coding. This might be part of your problem. Leave byte 18 to whatever you set it at. 

02 03 05 and 20 are not LED tail codes. 04 is a code for LED tails with rear fogs. 

21 1F 43 are common LED tail codes for tails without rear fog. 

I'd like to see you clear the errors, try 1F again and let us see an autoscan afterwards. Mine is set to 1F and works perfectly. (Halogen, no rear fog, euroswitch with trigger wire.) 

The LED city lights aren't helping. Not known to work. Put your stock lamps back in for now until we get this sorted. 

I'm assuming OEM LED tails with required wiring adapters. Did you install a new switch? If so, what's the part number? If new switch, did you run the trigger wire?


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

*Re:Scan after installing LED*

Thanks a bunch sfpegasus! Both 21 and 43 work! I do have the Euro Switch with the trigger wire, 
Part# 5ND 941 431 A XSH 
The dealer said I have the wrong switch, that is why my fog lights wont operate with the headlights. Is this possible? Thanks again for your help! Here is my scan... 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

Monday,09,April,2012,16:18:16:09993 

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 
76 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6AW224203 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 13622 027 435782 
VCID: 71E3CC3668B23B1 

1 Fault Found: 
050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 0 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 98.0°C 
Temperature: 60.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

Readiness: 0010 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FE880D06E4921C0041300800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F112CBC86A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75EBF826D4DA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A08FM 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 39733416B842B31 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JW5U00 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A1A254DZZZ% 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7276224DZZZ. 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C4D3F3DZZZD 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME10063D33ZZZL 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4347201EZZZB 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME326B201EZZZG 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F1120BC86A9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 470D00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 39733416B842B31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 121109F1000609 
Coding: E9811F07400612000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69D3A4564062C31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 50 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346D052257204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 50 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

That appears to be an AUTO switch - our cars do not support that without additional sensors. 

You need a non-auto switch. 5K0898005 ECS has it here: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Lighting/Switches/ES1897089/ 

Your scan: 

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV ????? 

Where's your GTI scan?


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

Ooops, I guess that would help... 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

Tuesday,10,April,2012,19:54:46:09993 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6AW224203 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 13622 027 435782 
VCID: 71E3CC3668B23B1 

2 Faults Found: 
050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 0 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 98.0°C 
Temperature: 60.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.319 V 

000136 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure 
P0088 - 000 - Too High - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 47408 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.05 
Time: 09:02:40 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 756 /min 
Load: 15.3 % 
Speed: 23.0 km/h 
Temperature: 96.0°C 
Temperature: 53.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.462 V 

Readiness: 0010 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FE880D06E4921C0041300800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F112CBC86A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75EBF826D4DA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E88252A04808800817000090441054386534D8D60648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 05052 444 53553 
VCID: 356B38269C5A571 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 07110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

2 Faults Found: 
00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 18 
Reset counter: 22 
Mileage: 47345 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.04 
Time: 15:51:57 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 4 
 Reset counter: 59 
Mileage: 47345 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2027.14.04 
Time: 15:53:12 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.35 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A08FM 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 39733416B842B31 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JW5U00 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A1A254DZZZ% 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7276224DZZZ. 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C4D3F3DZZZD 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME10063D33ZZZL 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4347201EZZZB 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME326B201EZZZG 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F5F1120BC86A9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 470D00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 39733416B842B31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 121109F1000609 
Coding: E9811F07400612000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69D3A4564062C31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD15B5A0D64489 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667669419 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2649EF6A51FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 50 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31630C36A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31630C36A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346D052257204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346D052257204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6320002 
Coding: 040004000400009600 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234FF67E22CED91 

1 Fault Found: 
00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 50 
Mileage: 46784 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 356B38269C5A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C 
Component: Telefon  H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520286822 
Coding: 412100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2953E45640E2031 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Intermittent error with light switch should go away after you clear it and do a rescan, that error only came up because you disconnected the switch during your install. 

Do you have footwell lights installed?

If no then need to take off that check mark, it is on one of the long code helper screens but it is not part of byte 18, byte 18 is only for external lighting.

Check footwell lights wiring and connectors if you do have them Installed.


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

I do have the footwell lights, I changed them over to LED, I belive that is why I have that error coming up... as for the switch, I have cleared that code several times and it keeps coming back. I have been told that it is the wrong switch, the foglights won't work when the headlights are on, they only work with the city lights :screwy:...


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

You need canbus error canceling LEDs for the footwell lights (if there is a such a thing) to get rid of that error.

The fogs should work if you pull the switch out to the appropriate spot when headlights are on (as long as the trigger wire for the fog is at the right spots in the switch and in the elect control module) so there is probably something wrong with your switch.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> You need canbus error canceling LEDs for the footwell lights (if there is a such a thing) to get rid of that error.
> 
> The fogs should work if you pull the switch out to the appropriate spot when headlights are on (as long as the trigger wire for the fog is at the right spots in the switch and in the elect control module) so there is probably something wrong with your switch.


 See above - he's got a "Auto" switch and he needs a "non-auto" switch.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

sfpegasus said:


> See above - he's got a "Auto" switch and he needs a "non-auto" switch.


 what does AUTO has to do with the fogs turning on at Parking lights spot and not turning on at the spot when headlights are ON?

I have a switch installed with Off, AUTO, Parking, Headlights spots and my fogs can be turned on at parking lights as well as at the headlights spot.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> what does AUTO has to do with the fogs turning on at Parking lights spot and not turning on at the spot when headlights are ON?
> 
> I have a switch installed with Off, AUTO, Parking, Headlights spots and my fogs can be turned on at parking lights as well as at the headlights spot.


 Our (USA) cars are not configured for "auto". 

Actually my switch performs like yours, only I don't have the "auto" position. 

The factory switch only had "on" and "off" with a pull for front fogs.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

sfpegasus said:


> Our (USA) cars are not configured for "auto".
> 
> Actually my switch performs like yours, only I don't have the "auto" position.
> 
> The factory switch only had "on" and "off" with a pull for front fogs.


 Our cars are partially configured for Auto Position, the wiring between the switch and the electrical control module is already there to make use of Auto Position, when you install the RLS (Rain Light Sensor) you complete the wiring between the electical control module and the RLS to make use of the Auto position. I installed this switch in March 2011 http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3C8941431AXSH/ES252792/

And it wasn't until July 2011 when I installed the RLS but I never got any errors between March and July for having a switch installed with AUTO Position without having a RLS installed.

Maybe the switch has another defect that is not allowing the fogs to come on when it's pulled at the headlights position but I doubt that issue has anything to do with having a switch with Auto Position.

Just my 2 cents based on my experience using the above switch.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Point well taken. Clearly something else is going on to cause the errors.


----------



## Amr_Magdi (Apr 13, 2012)

*How can I use the correct code in BYTE 18 ?????*

Golf GTI MK6 .

I have made the of code BYTE 18 to 40 and everything are working right except DRL right side is not working probably and once I changed to 04 the DRL is working fine and Xenon but the LED Tail Light brightness is very weak and when I back it to 03 everything is fine except DRL (LED) not working.

So please advice with the correct codes.

This the auto scan below :

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: WVWEH31K7CW000515

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 A HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number:
Coding: 040300101C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 28541C879BE83A3

1 Fault Found:
000112 - Sensor for Ambient Air Temperature (G17)
P0070 - 000 - Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 17:37:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 760 /min
Load: 26.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 1110 0001

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 L HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2604
Revision: 09951113 Serial number: 00001104111063
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1F46075BCEA6FDB

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108
Revision: 00H31001
Coding: 143B600D092200FA281006E5901E0041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E802FFC1DC1C3

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 DT HW: 5K0 907 044 DT
Component: Climatronic H17 1010
Revision: 00003001
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 8004E4271B18A23

5 Faults Found:
13701888 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 225
Mileage: 13049 km
Date: 2008.14.27
Time: 05:17:36

13701936 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value
U1113 30 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 62
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 13037 km
Date: 2008.14.15
Time: 01:35:24

13701968 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value
U1113 50 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 12362 km
Date: 2007.14.25
Time: 03:01:16

9481748 - High Pressure Sensor
B10AE 14 [008] - Open or Short to Ground
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 13037 km
Date: 2008.14.15
Time: 02:27:24

9481200 - Coolant Pressure
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 124
Mileage: 12362 km
Date: 2007.14.26
Time: 04:49:50


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 R HW: 1K0 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 110 0651
Revision: 00110 AC
Coding: 6C180ABA88251AC040080080340009C843554088736DC960E48800240040
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 4084A427D398E23

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 13041 26 0512
Coding: 009FA5

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 250411 05 54 0403
Coding: 0330AD

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 P HW: 3T0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H08 0116
Revision: -------- Serial number: 13991106926693
Coding: 308109
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 4894BC07FBA8DA3

2 Faults Found:
03093 - Left Front Parallel Park. Assistance Sensor (G568)
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 3
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.11
Time: 17:50:59

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 0.0°C

03094 - Right Front Parallel Parking Assistance Sensor (G569)
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 199
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.11
Time: 17:50:38

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 0.0°C


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 D HW: 5C0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0613
Serial number: 003G7RA06R5F
Coding: 0000394E
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 336EFBEB9A2E49B

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ----
Serial number: 3572MSME5F53705EZZZ4

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side:
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ----
Serial number: 3582MSME3525025FZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side:
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ----
Serial number: 3512QSME64270621ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side:
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ----
Serial number: 3522QSME50210629ZZZH

1 Fault Found:
13635840 - Supply voltage
U1011 00 [008] - Voltage too Low
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 13038 km
Date: 2008.14.23
Time: 16:31:51


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422KDK0013Y
Coding: 1892140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76E802FFC9DC1C3

Multifunction steering wheel control module:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels:
3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010
Serial number: 0032961
Coding: 830000

4 Faults Found:
114178 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage
U1400 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 13038 km
Date: 2008.14.23
Time: 16:31:15

117028 - Databus
U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 13095 km
Date: 2009.14.09
Time: 17:12:56

147464 - Terminal 15
B1148 29 [008] - Signal Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 238
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

365080 - Controls in Steering Wheel
U108E 00 [008] - No Communications
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 13037 km
Date: 2008.14.21
Time: 23:16:48


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 871 HW: 5K6 920 871
Component: KOMBI H20 0420
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 670E00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: F1E2B1E320B2BBB

3 Faults Found:
9453330 - Outside temperature sensor
B103F 1B [008] - Resistance Too High
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 17:39:48

12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 239
 Mileage: 13095 km
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 17:40:14

13631488 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 17:40:15


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614
Revision: H37 Serial number: 220411F1002590
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3064F4E76338723

2 Faults Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 02:55:58

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.10
Time: 02:55:58


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234
Component: IMMO H20 0420
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0A68F0D64483

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 E HW: 5K0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151
Coding: 0004278
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CF8F757204E3

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201
Revision: 00H20000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CF8F757204E3

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119
Coding: 0004534
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336EFBEB522E49B

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number:
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CF8F757204E3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004
Coding: 00000022

3 Faults Found:
02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.09
Time: 18:38:52

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.77 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.11
Time: 01:56:16

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.77 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1

02071 - Local Databus
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.11
Time: 01:26:31

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.92 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L5204650
Coding: 0500044004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E2C0CEAFFD54103

2 Faults Found:
01704 - Terminal 58 (Dimming)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 13095 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.09
Time: 18:04:35

02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 13037 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.14.22
Time: 00:02:41


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356AC5F35C5A57B

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3668C2FF415C5C3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> VW:
> 
> Hex 03 is the default setting for the NAR (North American Region including Canada) Golf and Gti.
> Hex 06 is the default setting for the NAR Jetta.


 Dana, 

I have a 2012 GLI. I changed my car to the Euro GTI coding to try and get my Euro headlights to work. Long story short, it didn't work right, I put my american lights back in and changed byte 18 to 06 (because I don't know the original coding), but the DRLs don't work now. The option in the MFD does nothing. 

Any ideas? Is 06 the default coding for this as well?


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Bueller?


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

I really, really need help with this. If someone could please tell me how to determine what is behind those two 00 then I would really appreciate it. VW is trying to get me to have a new BCM installed for $900, when if I knew what byte 18 was for a 2012 GLI, then I would be golden. They say that the VW help desk gave them 00.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

What are you trying to do? Why do you need to know/change the default coding?

Are you trying to install LED Tail?

Have you searched this forum?

Search for byte18.pdf on google an look for NAR codes, it's one of them. There aren't that many.


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

digitalextremes said:


> What are you trying to do? Why do you need to know/change the default coding?
> 
> Are you trying to install LED Tail?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. I have searched the forum and come up with nothing. My problem is this: I think byte 18 was changed to the euro jetta from 00 to whatever it is to make one feature or another. Unfortunately, it did nothing but make the DRLs and my tail lights not work properly. This was before myself and the guy I was working with knew the pitfalls of byte 18. 

I'll try the pdf. Thanks! Is there any way to decipher the 00 or have people figured them out through trial and error?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

There is nothing to decipher from two zeros, it isn't something encrypted.

Try 04, 05 or 06

Most likely the default code is one of them.

If someone put led tails with rear fog then they may have swapped two wires at the cecm which you may have to look into if your DRLs don't work with any of the above codes.

Does both of your reverse lights work? If yea then no wires were swapped and coding should fix your problem


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

If it isn't encrypted and let's just say it was 06, then how would one determine its 06? I've tried 04, 05, and 06 and several others from that list...any way to narrow it down more than just NAR codes?


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

And any ideas what "SMR on SL-back" could mean on that list?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

mkvowner said:


> And any ideas what "SMR on SL-back" could mean on that list?


 As the publisher of "that list" I'll chime in here. Short answer - I have no idea. It was in German when I found it. 

This particular byte sets up a lighting "scheme" for a particular model/configuration. It doesn't hurt to try various codes to see what the results are. I've been through hours and hours of these codes looking for a scheme that would illuminate the inner tails on a Golf under braking. No harm done. 

Remember - it took us MONTHS to figure out the Golf/GTI coding, so hang in there and let us know what your results are.


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay sounds good, thanks for the info. Changing byte 18 to various things won't harm the BCM, will it?

And is the procedure just as simple as typing in the new digits and hitting do it?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

mkvowner said:


> Okay sounds good, thanks for the info. Changing byte 18 to various things won't harm the BCM, will it?
> 
> And is the procedure just as simple as typing in the new digits and hitting do it?


 It probably needs to be a valid code of some sort, but honestly - I was trying all crazy codes on my Golf with no ill effects. Some of the results were kinda funny, but hey - that's what experimentation does. 

I don't know of anyone bricking a BCM with a quirky code. That still doesn't explain RT's big bold warning on byte 18, though. :laugh:


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay cool, the times when I tried a few of the VW351 bytes in the past, they did weird things, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. Should I do the process mentioned earlier in this thread, set it to 06, then do it, turn off car, let BCM sleep, then program 00 and do it? And do I have to do that each time? 

I guess I need to know if it's a byte 18 issue. My car was changed to the ROW Jetta and thats when all of this started happening. So theoretically, I should be able to program it back to the correct one and everything be good again, right?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Go through all 200 something codes if you have to.

You already have a broken bcm, can't break it any further.

If no physical changes were made to the wires and only coding was changed then you should be able to change it back to factory coding, it is just a matter of finding the correct code.

I don't think you have to do the sleep thing with 06, I never did it when I changed the coding around.


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

I have amber turn signals and rear fog both installed and I still get the bulb out error. The only VAG-COM coding I changed was Byte 18 to 0E. Still left the bulb out error on. Any help is appreciated. 


Auto Scan - 2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition 


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

Saturday,28,July,2012,18:11:55:51149 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77 


VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM125060 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7966 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072 
Shop #: WSC 22233 444 124847 
VCID: 77F6F31906D6651 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FF880B06EA92190042300000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 78F4F025CBC86A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
VCID: 75EAF911D4DA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0129 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 6D200B3E902F3EE4800000054000100001000E8651008D6064 8020000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
VCID: 377633198656A51 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 10041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

3 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 158 
Mileage: 37088 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.00 
Time: 21:36:37 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 11.80 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 158 
Mileage: 37088 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.00 
Time: 21:36:37 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 11.80 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01259 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 158 
Mileage: 37088 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.00 
Time: 21:34:03 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.05 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM02NCH 
Coding: 0012340 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 6ED8D67D798C249 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000731 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 76E8FE1D01DC1C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 G HW: 5M0 920 970 G 
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 271F00 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346C04159F204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 260310F2001177 
Coding: E9807F07001612001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 69D2A5614062C31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 D HW: 1K5 919 965 D 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1293324T4PN605 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7C2C357F70869 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD05A6D0D64489 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667862670 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2648EE5D51FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000654445 
Coding: 0004B5 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2756E3595EF6351 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004785177 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 31620D01A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000651976 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2854E06553E83A9 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004772128 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3071346 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 61C2BD4178528B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G 
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 377633198656A51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E 
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005227116 
Coding: 0013077 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3A702A2D7544B89 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine is 2010 Jetta with rear fog and amber turns, I use 0E and have no error. I have a different cecm, if all your lights are working as expected the leave them as is and may just have to live with the error on the dash.

Do you have a multimeter?

I am interested in knowing out of the 4 wires which wire at the tails is what. I can match with what I have and maybe determine if the issue can be resolved by switching wires at the connectors.

You can figure it out by doing a DV voltage test at the pins in the connectors. The brown should be ground and rest of the three wires are for Tail, Turn, brake

On my tails:

1- ground
2- tail
3- turn
4- brake


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

digitalextremes said:


> Mine is 2010 Jetta with rear fog and amber turns, I use 0E and have no error. I have a different cecm, if all your lights are working as expected the leave them as is and may just have to live with the error on the dash.
> 
> Do you have a multimeter?
> 
> ...


 Mine pins are exactly like that. 
1-ground 
2-tail light 
3-turn signal 
4-brake 

Heres something else I can't understand. Whenever I reset my fault codes, the bulb out light turns off and won't come until I turn my lights on. I use turn signals and brake lights with the lights off and it doesn't throw any codes. Only when I have my lights in the ON position. Any suggestions?:screwy: 

Thanks.


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is my an updated auto scan + long coding: 
Why are there so many 09-Cent. Elec. Errors? 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 

2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition 

Tuesday,31,July,2012,22:52:14:51149 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77 

Long Coding:6D200B3E902F3EE4800000054000100001000E8651008D60648020000000 


VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM125060 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7966 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072 
Shop #: WSC 22233 444 124847 
VCID: 77F6F31906D6651 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FF880B06EA92190042300000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 78F4F025CBC86A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75EAF911D4DA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0129 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 6D200B3E902F3EE4800000054000100001000E8651008D60648020000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
VCID: 377633198656A51 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 10041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

12 Faults Found: 
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 13.05 V 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 13.05 V 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.70 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 162 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 22:28:10 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.20 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 162 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 22:28:10 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.15 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01259 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 162 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 17:57:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.75 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.75 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.75 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01518 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Left (M16) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 162 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 22:27:41 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.35 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 162 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 17:57:00 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.85 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.75 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:32:02 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.75 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM02NCH 
Coding: 0012340 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 6ED8D67D798C249 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000731 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 76E8FE1D01DC1C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 G HW: 5M0 920 970 G 
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 271F00 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346C04159F204E9 

3 Faults Found: 
12658432 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:54 

12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:54 

13631488 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:55 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 260310F2001177 
Coding: E9807F07001612001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 69D2A5614062C31 

2 Faults Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:54 

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:54 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 D HW: 1K5 919 965 D 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1293324T4PN605 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7C2C357F70869 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD05A6D0D64489 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667862670 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2648EE5D51FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000654445 
Coding: 0004B5 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2756E3595EF6351 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004785177 
Coding: 000490 

2 Faults Found: 
68098 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:55 

68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:55 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 31620D01A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000651976 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2854E06553E83A9 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004772128 
Coding: 000490 

2 Faults Found: 
68098 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:55 

68100 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 202 
Mileage: 37371 km 
Date: 2026.14.05 
Time: 21:33:55 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3071346 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 61C2BD4178528B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G 
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 377633198656A51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E 
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005227116 
Coding: 0013077 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3A702A2D7544B89 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

You have a cecm that does not acknowledge LED tails being installed, if all your lights function correctly then you will just have to live with the error on the dash.

There is no info available at this time that I am aware of regarding how to not get that error for such cecms

Make sure your battery is fully charged and check the three connectors at the cecm to make sure they properly seated. Clear all codes and all errors should go away except for the tail light error.


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

So I tried every Jetta code on that list and the code that worked properly was 1E which is for a GTI, but there was a bulb out warning on the dash for the DRLs (which is funny because this all started after putting my car to 04 which is a GTI code). No other code worked without a bulb out warning except for 06 but the DRLs don't work and the brake lights don't function properly. It's still only the outer brake light that's illuminating. Is there some way to reset the BCM other than the reset option in the VCDS pull-down?

My dealership wants me to pay for a new BCM, but I don't see how this one can be fried.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

mkvowner said:


> So I tried every Jetta code on that list and the code that worked properly was 1E which is for a GTI, but there was a bulb out warning on the dash for the DRLs (which is funny because this all started after putting my car to 04 which is a GTI code). No other code worked without a bulb out warning except for 06 but the DRLs don't work and the brake lights don't function properly. It's still only the outer brake light that's illuminating. Is there some way to reset the BCM other than the reset option in the VCDS pull-down?
> 
> My dealership wants me to pay for a new BCM, but I don't see how this one can be fried.


Man... I may/somewhat be in the same boat here... I did the CECM wire swap and installed Euro switch with rear fog LEDs today. I did all the wire hook ups first and then coded my 20 --> 04 (which is what I needed to do for a 2012 Golf R). Opened my Euro LED Tail's come to find out 1 was broken! I put the stock lights back on, went into VAG and hit that drop-down where it said Euro Golf VI and put it back to what it was on before US something or other and now when my euro switch is in OFF, DRLs are off. When it's on parking lights or headlights, DRLs are on but dimmed. The real problem is the Left taillight. The reverse lights stays on all the time no matter what when euro switch is on parking light or On positions and the outer parking light doesn't illuminate at all. Plus the bulb out light is on dash of course.


----------



## fms93gt (May 8, 2010)

*2013 halogens and LED tails*

HELP!
I installed Hella LED tails (from ECS tuning) with rear foglight option on 2013 Conv/SR GTI. 
I have read through page after page on the forum trying to figure out which code is correct to kill the error messages. I have included my scan. The code that was supposed to work (22 for halogens with foglights) did not work. I have a Euro light switch and I ran the jumper wire but still no luck. Different codes would turn on the rear fog without any other lights being selected. I also get a "reverse light out" error.
Any information would be greatly appreciated. As a side note, my left marker light is non-funtional as well ??????

Sunday,30,September,2012,19:17:23:18529
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ2DW018089 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5E8F10B9B2AD8195

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49230002880B06EC92220041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFBF9E5E4B90FF04A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 BH HW: 7N0 907 426 BH
Component: AC Manuell H20 0505 
Revision: 00001018 
Coding: 0010002002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 7BFFF7FDF2AD01C0747

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 T HW: 1K0 937 086 T
Component: BCM PQ35 M 111 0709 
Revision: AB111709 
Coding: 6D180A3B80252A04008800C1750081044B612286435D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 41834515D8C1AB106EB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 24051 26 0512 
Coding: 009F95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA2E88X 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F8743EDA635DDE018F

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--000044XX00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME32600171ZZZD

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME6338146DZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME6C271270ZZZS

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME680C117DZZZ/

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME306B572DZZZN

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME2D6B572DZZZ-

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440LEV000ZT
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72E1DAD9A5E74088271

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 C HW: 5K0 959 542 C Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H31 0033 
Serial number: 0099081 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 973 C HW: 5K6 920 973 C
Component: KOMBI H05 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 37772BCD8E05E5A0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 R HW: 7N0 907 530 H
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1632 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 230512F1001998
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3F8743EDAE35DDE018F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 002 0002 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 1225223RJN6Q07
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF97EE9A9BF94E8D39

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD142B90D3708481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H18 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7662735195 
Coding: 010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A5102B945B748485F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 316315D5A8613B909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 37772BCD4605E5A0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32611AD9AD670088E71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AF HW: 1K0 035 180 AF
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0007 
Revision: -----08S Serial number: VWZ4Z7M1121926
Coding: 01000400040005
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 64CDAC816713DE38A5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 K HW: 7P6 035 730 K
Component: TELEFON H15 3200 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007662713017
Coding: 0A10040000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3A7132F9BD17F8C82F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MariusRacer (Oct 6, 2012)

*Dana?!*

Ok. 2013 GTI autobahn
Euro switch with auto
OEM dark LED tails with fog

Wirering I did: two trigger wires from light switch 7-17 black/ 3-19 Black
28 black to 47 yellow and vice versa

No coding so far. Somebody said with byte 18 this would be taken care of. I just want to make sure I have the wirering right before I have somebody code

Front right DRL not working
Rear left fog always on
Wirering or coding issue? 

Everything else works.


----------



## fms93gt (May 8, 2010)

MariusRacer said:


> Ok. 2013 GTI autobahn
> Euro switch with auto
> OEM dark LED tails with fog
> 
> ...


In my opinion it is coding. I finally got mine sorted.
Byte 18 coded 15. All jumper wires installed and wires 28 and 47 switched. I have halogens and I coded DRLs so I can turn them on and off in the MFD.


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

*Urgent Help Need - recode Byte 18*

Hi Dana and whoever may Help me.
I Have a 2010-2011 Tiguan, Brazil model 5N1.
I had my light setup as Row, everything was working fine.
Then I had new headlights with LED DRL installed, plug and play, no issues. 
Then I wanted to disable my tail lights just to keep with the front LEDs lit, like 2012 model.

I tried several combinations on byte 18, got different status from the lights, but not the Tail ligths off...
was able to revert to the original coding (DEC 30, Tiguan RoW) with no issues... until unfortunately I wrongly set a bit (I think it is the first on the binary code, left to right) and the whole lighting system of the car started blinking like "Strobing"...
So I turned the ignition off immediately.

When trying to connect the VCDS back to the module 9 - Central Eletronics I now get "too many communication erros" and cannot get it back active so that I could revert to the original coding again.

The car now has everthing not working (Door Locks, Lighinting external and internal, Power Windows), evertything which depends on the Module.

I had my battery already disconnected for about 10 min trying to reset the system, but it did not work.

Is there a way where I can bypass the communication errors, in order to simply re-apply the original coding (i have it saved) or another way to re-code it OR reset the referred Module?

Appreciate any help you can provide, do not want to take the car to the VW dealership here, I think they will do more harm tha good on the case.

Thank you very Much. Fabio Teixeira.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Change it to -1 and it'll prevent the tail lights from lighting, for example.... 19 would be 18, AE would be AD. At least this is how the behavior works in my A3. Normally from NAR you would add a +1 to add Rear tail lights to be on with DRL.



FabioTex said:


> Hi Dana and whoever may Help me.
> I Have a 2010-2011 Tiguan, Brazil model 5N1.
> I had my light setup as Row, everything was working fine.
> Then I had new headlights with LED DRL installed, plug and play, no issues.
> ...


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the prompt answer, BMW511..
however my problem is much bigger now - Because after inadvertently changing one of the first bits on the sequence, I got pratically all items not working, all car lamps "strobing" and the “too many communication errors to continue” and the connection to module 9 no longer possible, so I can't revert.
HAd the battery unplugged for about 10 min, without success. 
I have now the car with *no lights, no wipers, no doors locking, no mirror*, and trying to find a way to factory reset the module 9 (central electrics / BCM) OR to bypass the communication errors so that I can revert to the original coding.

Any help on getting "how" to do this is greatly appreciated. Otherwise NO Car for the weekend.
Thank you very much.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

FabioTex said:


> Thank you for the prompt answer, BMW511..
> however my problem is much bigger now - Because after inadvertently changing one of the first bits on the sequence, I got pratically all items not working, all car lamps "strobing" and the “too many communication errors to continue” and the connection to module 9 no longer possible, so I can't revert.
> HAd the battery unplugged for about 10 min, without success.
> I have now the car with *no lights, no wipers, no doors locking, no mirror*, and trying to find a way to factory reset the module 9 (central electrics / BCM) OR to bypass the communication errors so that I can revert to the original coding.
> ...


First rule of VCDS: Run a autoscan and SAVE it before making any changes! That way you can undo messes like this. 

You should be able to go into your \VCDS\debug folder and look for a file "CodingLog.txt" to find where you made your changes. It will tell you what you "changed from" and what you "changed to"


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

sfpegasus said:


> First rule of VCDS: Run a autoscan and SAVE it before making any changes! That way you can undo messes like this.
> 
> You should be able to go into your \VCDS\debug folder and look for a file "CodingLog.txt" to find where you made your changes. It will tell you what you "changed from" and what you "changed to"


Thank you SFPegasus, i did not know about the CodingLog.txt, i will check for it. 
However, I do know what I've changed. The problem is that the VCDS is no longer connecting with the Module 9 (Central Electronics / BCM). It times out with "too many communications erros to continue". So I either have to "force a connection to the module by lowering parameters / if any possible way" or get the Module reset. I'm searching on the subject, as I don't have such level of knowledge.
Again, any help on the subject is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

*18th byte - "8С"?*

Try the CODING of the 18th byte - "8С"


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

FabioTex said:


> Thank you SFPegasus, i did not know about the CodingLog.txt, i will check for it.
> However, I do know what I've changed. The problem is that the VCDS is no longer connecting with the Module 9 (Central Electronics / BCM). It times out with "too many communications erros to continue". So I either have to "force a connection to the module by lowering parameters / if any possible way" or get the Module reset. I'm searching on the subject, as I don't have such level of knowledge.
> Again, any help on the subject is greatly appreciated.


Make sure the vcds connections with the computer and the car are solid. The other thing that cause the communication error is doors locked. If you try to connect to 09 while your doors are locked, you will have problems so unlock all doors first.

If those are no the issues then I would check all the connectors on the bcm to make sure they are properly connected.


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

*Update on the issue - Beware of your changes on the 18th Byte*

Hi Guys,
Thank you for the replies on the thread so far. 
Unfortunately my Tiguan is now "sick" thanks to myself negligently changing this byte. 
I have to keep my battery disconnected, otherwise it gets completely drawned...
All items related to the BCM are with the following status:

Lights (internal and external) - flicking, oscillating, "strobing" like there was some short circuit but there isn't as I haven't change any electrical physical component.
Power Windows, Door locking, Front, tail and Turn lights - weird. Everything connected to the module 9 seems to be receiving electricity "in pulses" rather than stable power.
If I go testing a given module where the option exists in VCDS (e.g. Doors - functions, step by step testing of all components) it works completely fine.

The issue with connecting to module 9 seems now to be a malfuction on such module, rather than a VCDS related one, as all the other modules connection (but module 9) work fine.

Here is, regardless of having my issue solved, the change that I made, so that everyone can prevent by having a similar issue, not putting this code through:

My original 9 - central elec. coding was:
48180A3BC835F3C040080080240083E44778*30*88536D8D60648000040040

The last change which resulted on the messy status is:
48180A3BC835F3C040080080240083E44778*B0*88536D8D60648000040040


The original log when my connection to the module was OK was:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 F HW: 5K0 937 086 F
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0035 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 48180A3BC835F3C040080080240083E447783088536D8D60648000040040
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 37792FEF3D8D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5N1 955 119 A
Component: WWS 280610 03 32 0010 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 290610 05 54 0403 
Coding: 03304D

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

Now I only get this:

*Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
VCID: 55A5856787C1

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred*

It seems that Monday I will have to explain all this "shaming" status to the Dealership and hope for a last resort on resetting the module status OR having to buy a new BCM module, waiting for it to come from overseas in case VW dealerships go applying their "abusive prices" here in Brazil.
:banghead:


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

*18 byte*



FabioTex said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thank you for the replies on the thread so far.
> .....
> 
> ...


"*B0*" - Bin "10110000" - your code is fault block

I still know the fault codes in 18 byte:

"*C1*" - Bin "11000001" 

"*FF*" - Bin "11111111"

Exploring. I read that the binary code is read from right to left.
Which bit or set of bits result in a crash, is not yet defined for me. 

Dishonest policy VW.:thumbdown:


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

80LMK said:


> "*B0*" - Bin "10110000" - your code is fault block
> 
> I still know the fault codes in 18 byte:
> 
> ...


9 block does not change the character, because it is not working central locking Electric flashes. front lights blink continuously. If you do not disconnect the battery, then it breaks down, because there are strong leakage.


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

To 80MLK, Thank you so much for helping out in a Sunday, 
I know that I mannualy changed the first bit from left to right, from 0 to 1, hence I did get from 30 to B0...
The thing now is how to re-gain access to the faulty module to be able to revert it back.
Analyzing the issue with a "colder head" now - this flashing condition seems to be also present for the communication interface of module 9, that's why I got the buttons on VCDS interface for this module changing status from "active button" to inactive 3 times and the "too many communication errors..." message afterwards.
Any possible way to get access to it if I disconnect any of the tree connectors this module has, allowing to keep only the one which connects to the CanBus, in order to stabilize the power and get it to communicate again, without service shop intervention? 
Thanks again.


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

FabioTex said:


> To 80MLK, Thank you so much for helping out in a Sunday,
> I know that I mannualy changed the first bit from left to right, from 0 to 1, hence I did get from 30 to B0...
> The thing now is how to re-gain access to the faulty module to be able to revert it back.
> Analyzing the issue with a "colder head" now - this flashing condition seems to be also present for the communication interface of module 9, that's why I got the buttons on VCDS interface for this module changing status from "active button" to inactive 3 times and the "too many communication errors..." message afterwards.
> ...


Must somehow trick block, so he thought the central lock is unlocked. 

Although I think that the emergency mode is turned on. Some bit activates something and the other deactivates immediately. :screwy:

Removing the terminal blocks with no resets. No reset to factory settings as the PC. :bs:


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

Dear 80LMK, to make sure i understood:
So this is now a hopeless situation, from a "VCDS correction try" perspective.
I was wondering that if I disconnect most of the components which are drawing energy from the module BUT not the CAN interface connection, i could get successful VCDS connection and a re-coding hopefully.
But you said that even removing the terminals i may not get this possible, right?


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

FabioTex said:


> Dear 80LMK, to make sure i understood:
> So this is now a hopeless situation, from a "VCDS correction try" perspective.
> I was wondering that if I disconnect most of the components which are drawing energy from the module BUT not the CAN interface connection, i could get successful VCDS connection and a re-coding hopefully.
> But you said that even removing the terminals i may not get this possible, right?


We need PROM burner. :banghead:

Such a device is not present. If it fails to bypass the central locking, you could take the machine firmware analog and pour into your car.

I encountered this problem. Nothing helped. Disconnect all three plug the central control unit, there was a lot of mistakes. What is the relationship 18 bytes with central locking - is not clear. I think it works for some protection standard signaling. :sly:

*I have made in the service VW replacement under warranty.* *Thank them*


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

Need statistics such damage and it will be clear that for byte leads to the crash.


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

80LMK said:


> Need statistics such damage and it will be clear that for byte leads to the crash.


 and, note,* F0* (i was write) of the receiving unit, but with errors, and it is 11110000, and *B0* -10110000, what you was write, already causing damage


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you, 80LMK.
Now is to wait for the VW dealership will react to this tomorrow... So Sad.
Everything was nice and working with my new headlights, and a badly handling of Byte 18 to just deactivate the taillights in DRL mode put my Tigg off, in a middle of holiday weekend here.
May this be useful and a warn for those modding the byte 18th to not face this situation.


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

FabioTex said:


> Thank you, 80LMK.
> Now is to wait for the VW dealership will react to this tomorrow... So Sad.
> Everything was nice and working with my new headlights, and a badly handling of Byte 18 to just deactivate the taillights in DRL mode put my Tigg off, in a middle of holiday weekend here.
> May this be useful and a warn for those modding the byte 18th to not face this situation.


good luck! 

*"8C", "14", "2B" *could come up in your option


----------



## FabioTex (Nov 2, 2012)

*Developing History - update*



80LMK said:


> good luck!
> 
> *"8C", "14", "2B" *could come up in your option


Hi Everyone, 
Late update on the subject, sorry about it as I was traveling on business and wit limited availability to deal with the issue and provide updates.
I took the Tig to the dealership, showed exactly the changes I made, asked them to try restoring to the previous state. 

As expected, the car stayed there for 3 days, no success. They proposed replacing the BCM by an absurd initial cost of USD 1500. It was obviously a No Go.

By further researching on options on the web I found out that the later versions (e.g. the Part # of mine ends with F and the available via web ends with M) would work in my car. 
So I ordered a new one, from Czech Republic, by about 200 euro, with shipment. It took about 10 days to arrive. 

I replaced it myself, it took about 2 hours for the physical install and about 2-3 hours to re-configure / manage to restore the original settings of the old model over the new one.

I still have an error message from the SAFE module when turning the car off (something to do with the key coding) but everything else is working normally.
About the rear tail lights off when DRLs on, still no success. I tried the configurations suggested in here, but to be honest, I took a brake with the tries and changes for a while. Tired and busy...
Will retake the tries on the next days.
Wishes of a happy new year, success and joy to everyone.


----------



## JSabah (Jan 1, 2013)

*Coding help needed*

Looks like this may be the place to find the help I need. 

I have a 2011 GTI sunroof & Nav model (originally) with bi xenon headlamps with AFS (North America - I am in Los Angeles).

After market led tails which are already properly coded.
Standard light switch
Module 1KO 937 087 L

I just upgraded the headlights to the 2012 model (xenon with LEDs) and would like to have the car coded so that the LEDs are the DRLs. I have a local place that will do it for me (no charge) if I bring in the code. 

I have read that byte 18 should be 20 or 21 but in looking up the codes, 20 does not seem to be for a mkVI and 21 is for halogen...and both those are for rest of world....

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Ps I seem to recall them having to manually install the long code when doing the tails, so if you have that....


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

*version*



JSabah said:


> Looks like this may be the place to find the help I need.
> 
> I have a 2011 GTI sunroof & Nav model (originally) with bi xenon headlamps with AFS (North America - I am in Los Angeles).
> 
> ...


 http://narod.ru/disk/51423884001.72723fa7944918126a0ddd355d03d2c8/DEC HEX.doc.html See and pick up your own version. Transcription is, for many options. Try it, it will fit correctly. 

Good luck!


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I had a different link but this one includes info about what vw369 etc mean, that's really helpful.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps this http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45124 would help?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice, good to know that 2010 Jetta is european golf plus in coding, just like the clusters are interchanging from European golf plus to 2010 Jetta, makes sense now.


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

*code*

For the European version.
Enter "*14*" as the «*2B*», in the "*18 bytes*" allow no errors put any LEDs in "*daylight*" and the option appears that opening the lights go out on the trunk!


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe someone can help me out. I sold my 2012 GTI to my sister. It's the autobahn one, with bixenon led headlights. I had OEM led tail lights w/rear fog, coded to work, with euro switch, swapped the wires around, and ran the 2 repair wires. I took the led tails when I sold the car, for my Golf R, and put the stock incandescent tail lights in her GTI. They work, but are very dim. Is there a way I can make them work normally again? I know if I coded from RoW back to NAR, they would probably go back to stock brightness, but the rear fog wouldn't work, and she wants to keep that. Also, the bulb out indicator may be on if I go this route, since the wiring at the cecm is set up for the LEDs (pins 28 and 47 swapped or whatever).

Anyone? Help would be appreciated. Worst case scenario, I will buy her some LEDs, or go back and retire it back to stock and have her lose rear fog. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

9900rpm said:


> Maybe someone can help me out. I sold my 2012 GTI to my sister. It's the autobahn one, with bixenon led headlights. I had OEM led tail lights w/rear fog, coded to work, with euro switch, swapped the wires around, and ran the 2 repair wires. I took the led tails when I sold the car, for my Golf R, and put the stock incandescent tail lights in her GTI. They work, but are very dim. Is there a way I can make them work normally again? I know if I coded from RoW back to NAR, they would probably go back to stock brightness, but the rear fog wouldn't work, and she wants to keep that. Also, the bulb out indicator may be on if I go this route, since the wiring at the cecm is set up for the LEDs (pins 28 and 47 swapped or whatever).
> 
> Anyone? Help would be appreciated. Worst case scenario, I will buy her some LEDs, or go back and retire it back to stock and have her lose rear fog. Thanks in advance.


Change Byte 18 to "40" and replace the reverse bulb on the driver's side with a red one (7440 bulb).
Since the CECM wire swapping and trigger wires have already been done, the car would then have incandescent tails with a rear fog.

Here's how I know --> http://golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=715475&postcount=35


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you so much! Going to try it today.


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone figured out the stock byte 18 for a US GLI with all stock US lights?


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

mkvowner said:


> Has anyone figured out the stock byte 18 for a US GLI with all stock US lights?


What year? GLI and Jetta coding should be same.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

mkvowner said:


> Has anyone figured out the stock byte 18 for a US GLI with all stock US lights?


Jetta (VW351) NAR values to try: 06 (Halogen), 4C (LED DRLs)
Jetta (VW361) NAR value to try: 8D

I base this upon:

05	VW Jetta (VW351) Halogen	RoW	TFL_0
06	VW Jetta (VW351) Halogen	NAR	TFL_0
07	VW Jetta (VW351C) Halogen	China	TFL_0
4A	VW Jetta (VW351) Xenon	RoW	PO_LED
4B	VW Jetta (VW351) Xenon	RoW	TFL _LED
4C	VW Jetta (VW351) Xenon	NAR	TFL _LED
8C	VW Jetta (VW361) Halogen / Xenon	RoW	TFL_1
8D	VW Jetta (VW361) Halogen / Xenon	NAR	TFL_1

TFL_0: TFL mit NSL u. RFL (daytime running lights and rear fog light, reversing light)
TFL_1: mit TFL TFL-Outputs (daytime running lights with daytime running light outputs)
PO_LED: LED-Modul, nur für PO genutzt (led module used only for parking lights)
TFL_1: mit TFL TFL-Outputs (daytime running lights with daytime running light outputs)


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if the DRL lights have a fuse somewhere?

I changed my byte 18 to every single one on the pull down menu + tried 8c, 8d, 7d and on 7d things work the way I want, however have not seen my drl lights work again since the first code change.

Tried using fogs as DRL's and this works fine, I can turn them on and off from the MFD however when I try to use the DRL's it will not turn on at all.... I hope I didn't fry anything on the ECM???

Cheers!


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

jet2 said:


> Does anyone know if the DRL lights have a fuse somewhere?
> 
> I changed my byte 18 to every single one on the pull down menu + tried 8c, 8d, 7d and on 7d things work the way I want, however have not seen my drl lights work again since the first code change.
> 
> ...


This is not the fuse. It is necessary to find the correct code, and paste


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply my friend...

I have changed the coding to sooooo many that I lost count of which ones I did... 

My question is:

-Is there a certain way to change the code? I ask this because maybe I'm doing it wrong? I manually put in the two space code on byte 18 and just click "Do it".

-I remember that the few first code changes did have my drl lights working, however it has not come on again no matter what code I try... specially the ones posted in this thread. I'm wondering if it is possible that I shorted something by inputting wrong code?

Thanks!


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Not sure if this will help, but when I had to change byte 18 from "04" to "40", the "40" wasn't something in the drop down list. The way I did it was go to the long code (the long string of digits and letters), copied then pasted it in the new coding box, then counted the spaces to where byte 18 would be (about 3/4 way down the string of digits), found the "04", deleted it and replaced the "04" with "40", then clicked do it.


----------



## Rogeriorc (Oct 26, 2012)

if central 09, burn will still be possible to access the same by vcds?


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

9900rpm said:


> Not sure if this will help, but when I had to change byte 18 from "04" to "40", the "40" wasn't something in the drop down list. The way I did it was go to the long code (the long string of digits and letters), copied then pasted it in the new coding box, then counted the spaces to where byte 18 would be (about 3/4 way down the string of digits), found the "04", deleted it and replaced the "04" with "40", then clicked do it.


right.. I've been changing the codes directly from the string by counting to the spot of byte 18 or going to long code as you state above... no change.. I've tried every one from pull down menu + the extra ones mentioned on this thread, and for some reason my drl lights stopped working... funny thing though they do work when I use my low beams or fogs as DRL's. 
I also changed the drl bulbs and no go...


----------



## scrb31 (Apr 23, 2008)

So, I made the mistake of listening to someone with out doing my homework and I modified Byte 18 on my MK6 GLI. I had replaced the head lamps with the LED DRL lamps and someone recommended that I code byte 18 as 5F and said it was no big deal to go back to the original coding if it didn't work. In doing so, it had poor effects on the lights.

After doing further research I recoded it to the stock Jetta "06" and lost DRL functions. After working with a friend, we tried 4C and 8D, both of which didn't work, this landed us on 8C, which worked the best, minus through a bulb out code for the rear fogs. Everything else seemed to work and it removed the front side marker bulb out warnings. Going a step further, we tried code 14. This had issues with LED flicker and tossed a bulb out code on the right front fog. We tried 17, which did the same as 14. We then gave up and went back to 8C as it had the best results.

Except, now the right fog wont enable. In the installation process I removed the front bumper and have yet to check wiring, but considering the car didn't move and code 17 caused the bulb out warning with no other mods, I have to think its a code issue.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get the GLI back to stock lighting configurations?

Here is my Auto Scan from tonight, being a dumb ass, I neglected to do this before I started messing around with coding.





Thursday,28,February,2013,17:40:08:24385
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 4F 52 56 62
72 77

VIN: 3VW4A7AJ3CM010504 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 1138 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 33432C1B526A2980ECE

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001103220970
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2069D357F39CA21801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0151 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C492300FA851006E4921D0041A70800
Shop #: WSC 25807 444 11354
VCID: 7DD7CA23E4AE2FF04AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EG HW: 5K0 907 044 EG
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00120
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 74C1EF07DFE46EB8354

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 L HW: 5K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0046 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 2F200A3B902F06C400080080000085EC0100008840808D625C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3D570A23A42EEFF00AA

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 53121 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.04
Time: 07:33:16

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTM00N2LU 
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 34412F079F642EB8F54

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100005M4V0V
Coding: 303245

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7464305FZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2639315FZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME47645A10ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME13415E0FZZZX

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME0C135710ZZZN

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME010E5710ZZZN

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110520300005
Coding: 089A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76C5D50FC9987CA80B0

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 970 B HW: 5C6 920 970 B
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271801
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00120
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2B73347B425A7140A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 10061101200614
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 314F261368761B909E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1829227R01QT05
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E3E31C5B220A7900DCE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Cannot be reached

Wednesday,06,March,2013,20:56:16:24385
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 4F 52 56 62
72 77

VIN: 3VW4A7AJ3CM010504 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 1138 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 33432C1B526A2980ECE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001103220970
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2069D357F39CA21801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0151 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C492380FA851006E4921D0141A70800
Shop #: WSC 25807 444 11354
VCID: 7DD7CA23E4AE2FF04AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EG HW: 5K0 907 044 EG
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00120
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 74C1EF07DFE46EB8354

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 L HW: 5K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0046 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 2F200A3B902D06C400080080040005CC03008C8840808D225C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3D570A23A42EEFF00AA

3 Faults Found:


01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 178
Mileage: 55322 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 18:52:03

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 55322 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 15:40:42

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 55487 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.19
Time: 11:41:01

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.85 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTM00N2LU 
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 34412F079F642EB8F54

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100005M4V0V
Coding: 303245

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7464305FZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2639315FZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME47645A10ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME13415E0FZZZX

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME0C135710ZZZN

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME010E5710ZZZN

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110520300005
Coding: 0892140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76C5D50FC9987CA80B0

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 970 B HW: 5C6 920 970 B
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 471801
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00120
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2B73347B425A7140A4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 10061101200614
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 314F261368761B909E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1829227R01QT05
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E3E31C5B220A7900DCE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAFD717F0D2028481F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669932684 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2879CB775BAC5A5849C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002558221
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DB9324BBD27A41C094E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005787498 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 34412F0757642EB8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 456 B HW: 3T0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp10K H06 0362 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP225319884444
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW36.rod
VCID: 304923176B7C129891C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 10061101200614
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFCB606B3EC2CD60486

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0002494740
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DC9127A7D77446F89D4

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005877186 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3179735
Coding: 0102000001
Shop #: WSC 23320 444 55591
VCID: 62ED995F7D10F008578

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1030 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669948502
Coding: 0A00030000010100
Shop #: WSC 25807 444 28888
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2ED195FF5107008D78

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

SCRB31 I'm in the same shoe, but can't figure out how to get back to stock. When you used 8c, does your DRL lights work??? I can't seem to get my drl lights to work on any code. Currently 7d is the best option for me as everything works the way I want, + no bulb out warning and also you get the option to leave on your parking light on the side you want after parking. (european style) where you can leave either left or right side parking lights on as for safety so that others can see your car parked in the dark.

I like 7d, however would like to have my DRL lights working as well. (Not that I like the DRL, just that I want to upgrade to the LED projector lamp soon.)


----------



## scrb31 (Apr 23, 2008)

jet2 said:


> SCRB31 I'm in the same shoe, but can't figure out how to get back to stock. When you used 8c, does your DRL lights work??? I can't seem to get my drl lights to work on any code. Currently 7d is the best option for me as everything works the way I want, + no bulb out warning and also you get the option to leave on your parking light on the side you want after parking. (european style) where you can leave either left or right side parking lights on as for safety so that others can see your car parked in the dark.
> 
> I like 7d, however would like to have my DRL lights working as well. (Not that I like the DRL, just that I want to upgrade to the LED projector lamp soon.)


Yes, my DRL work with 8C coded. 06 was the only code I tried that wouldn't allow my DRL on without the city lights also on. 

My issues with 8C now is my right front fog still not working and my "left rear fog" bulb out warning.


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

scrb31 said:


> Yes, my DRL work with 8C coded. 06 was the only code I tried that wouldn't allow my DRL on without the city lights also on.
> 
> My issues with 8C now is my right front fog still not working and my "left rear fog" bulb out warning.


Interesting... There must be defenetly something wrong with my bcm then... My drl lights don't work at all on 8c... :'(


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

jet2 said:


> Interesting... There must be defenetly something wrong with my bcm then... My drl lights don't work at all on 8c... :'(


NEVER MIND WHAT I SAID ABOVE LOL!!!! MY DRL ARE WORKING AGAIN!!! WOOHOO!!!!

I was just playing around with the codes today, and I figured out that Vag won't change your code just by changing the 2 digits on byte 18!

For some reason, it takes the coding randomly! I went into L_code and manually changed byte 18 from the string to 06 and it changed immediately enabling my drl lights. It gave me all the bulb out warnings just as in factory settings. Then I changed it again to 8c, 8d, 7d in the same fashion and it did accept code but didn't change the lighting output nor bulb out warning lights. THen I swapped back to 51 from just the string before going into coding and it changed to 51...

After this, I didn't go into Long coding. Just changed the 2 digits on byte 18 and it changed back to 7d....Once it got into 7d my drl's died immediately.. weird... Now I'm back with 8d and it doesn't ask me for rear fog lamp out... strange....


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

I installed the LED Tail lights on this 2012 Jetta Mk6 and tried code 50, 53. They worked okay but the rear fog lights would not since these are European tail lights with fogs. There was no error codes on the BCM though.

Fitted back the original lights and code it back to 00 but there was an error code on the rear lights as shown below. From the drop list, I selected 8C ( Rest of World ) and managed to get the tail lights to work as original setting. Cleared the errors and everything is back to normal....

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 M HW: 5K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0068 
Revision: BC021001 
Coding: 40000A3A982D00C040880080340081640370*8C*8855A089F05C800800A040
Shop #: WSC 13572 020 00252
VCID: 3E79D1C2A92983E8130

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 190712 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02300A

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 59
Mileage: 8374 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.07
Time: 21:30:04

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 59
Mileage: 8374 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.07
Time: 21:30:05

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


Any guru here have experiences in coding the RHD European LED Tail lights to work with normal Halogen headlights ?


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

*Jetta 6 LED Tail Lights for RHD with Fog Lights : Help Needed*

I installed the LED Tail lights on this 2012 Jetta Mk6 and tried code 50, 53. They worked okay but the rear fog lights would not since these are European tail lights with fogs. There was no error codes on the BCM though.

Fitted back the original lights and code it back to 00 but there was an error code on the rear lights as shown below. From the drop list, I selected 8C ( Rest of World ) and managed to get the tail lights to work as original setting. Cleared the errors and everything is back to normal....

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 M HW: 5K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0068 
Revision: BC021001 
Coding: 40000A3A982D00C040880080340081640370*8C*8855A089F05C800800A040
Shop #: WSC 13572 020 00252
VCID: 3E79D1C2A92983E8130

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 190712 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02300A

2 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 59
Mileage: 8374 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.07
Time: 21:30:04

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 59
Mileage: 8374 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2006.14.07
Time: 21:30:05

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


Any guru here have experiences in coding the RHD European LED Tail lights to work with normal Halogen headlights ?


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

cbx750p said:


> I installed the LED Tail lights on this 2012 Jetta Mk6 and tried code 50, 53. They worked okay but the rear fog lights would not since these are European tail lights with fogs. There was no error codes on the BCM though.
> 
> Fitted back the original lights and code it back to 00 but there was an error code on the rear lights as shown below. From the drop list, I selected 8C ( Rest of World ) and managed to get the tail lights to work as original setting. Cleared the errors and everything is back to normal....
> 
> ...


14, 2B?
and any coding from Audi & VW with leds in list coding:
http://narod.ru/disk/51423884001.72723fa7944918126a0ddd355d03d2c8/DEC HEX.doc.html


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

Update : Tried all the codes mentioned by the HEX list and those from Ross Tech. None worked perfectly....either the front failed or the rear does not work properly. Looks like for the RHD with Foggies, there isn't an appropriate code available out there. Next choice, send the vehicle to the dealer to get them to do a VSM coding via onLine....but would they ? Chances are :banghead:


----------



## 80LMK (Nov 3, 2012)

FabioTex said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thank you for the replies on the thread so far.
> Unfortunately my Tiguan is now "sick" thanks to myself negligently changing this byte.
> I have to keep my battery disconnected, otherwise it gets completely drawned...
> ...


I read about the possible release of the central lock taken by the circuit the battery terminals. Maybe it gives access to a locked unit 9 with the wrong encoding. This information is someone's future experiments)


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Can the vw dealer know the stock value of the byte 18 before made any changes?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup can be auto corrected via SVM.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Yup can be auto corrected via SVM.


What SVM means?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

In Germany Fazit server take over for auto-program or config of modules and GeKo Immobilizer/component security 

SVM = software version management.


----------



## 2010golfmk6 (Aug 1, 2011)

*need help*

need help finding right code for my 2010 golf with halogen and standard taillights. i have installed the oem plus rear fog light and followed install instructions. i have byte 18 set to 02 but im getting my right front foglight will not come on and bulb out warning i have tried with new bulb to make sure but dose not work.


----------



## jokir (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi !
What should I do if I entered in Byte 18 Factory reset 
I can not establish a connection with BCM (5K0 937 086F)


----------



## ncampos976 (Dec 16, 2009)

has anyone got their LED DRL to work? the only way to get my working is to the light switch to parking lights.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, but even you enable it, you might not have physically LED on the board inside a cluster


----------



## das.fast (Oct 17, 2009)

*LED Tail - Changing coding back to stock*

I have a 2010 Jetta TDI with a 5K0 937 085 G BCM. I have been fighting with getting the LED tails to work WITH ambers and WITHOUT rear fogs. :banghead: I forget some of the coding I tried in byte 18, but it was working properly, I just kept getting rear fog bulb out warnings. I don't have front fog lights, nor do the LED tails have provisions for a rear fog (which I don't want). I've temporarily put it on hold until I can get a better idea if my BCM will give me what I want or find appropriate byte 18 coding.

However, after I put the stock tail lights in, changed the connector pinout to stock and changed the coding back, I keep getting a error my rt rear and lt rear parking bulbs are out. I've also tried the byte 18 reset (set to 03, wait and then set back to 00) but still get bulb out messages. I know the bulbs work and the signals do flash, but when the lights are on, I just get a half-lit ring and a warning light.

My questions, if anyone has knowledge or experience
1 - Would my BCM be able to provide LED functionality with amber turns?
2 - If not, suggestions for getting the OEM ones to work properly again?
3 - If possible, what coding for byte 18 should I try, and would I have to re-pin anything at the CECM if I don't have rear fogs?

My coding before installing the LED tails was 2D200B7E902F3EE4800800816500008407E0*00*86530085205C8020000000 and this is what I'm trying to put back in. VCDS accepts the coding, and when I go back to read the coding it's there. Not sure if I've hosed something, or if I'm just missing something. I welcome any and all suggestions, and will be more than willing to post anything and try changes in coding. Many thanks in advance!

*EDIT* I went back this AM and set byte 18 to 06 (Jetta NAR) and it worked. Not sure if I wasn't persistent enough before or what! :what: Anyways, that's solved, but I am still open to any suggestions, comments, or ideas pertaining to items 1 & 3 above.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

*How to code byte 18?*

I am having trouble making any changes to byte 18 on a 2013 Jetta TDI(LED Taillights) with BCM 5C0 937 087 E. I am using Ross Tech V12.12 with a hex/can cable. 

Can someone just explain the process for changing the coding on byte 18? 

I can not delete or overwrite any of the binary numbers present byte 18 when I am in the long coding feature. Am I doing this wrong? Do I have to manually change the long version in the BCM? 

7B994B9A08AB0B0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000

Thanks!


----------



## phxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

WhiteWolfie10 said:


> Today I've checked every single combination for Byte 18 (00-99; A0-A9; 0A-9A; B0-B9; 0B-9B; C0-C9; 0C-9C; D0-D9; 0D-9D; E0-E9; 0E-9E; F0-F9; 0F-9F and AA-FF) and result is all of them set fault code except for two 06 and 4C but 06 uses amber lights along with regular brake lights and 4C makes front parking and side marker lights very dim and amber/red combination for rear parking lights.
> 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
> ...


Hey i just saw that you did something that makes the Side markers and City/ park lights very dim.. could you explain a little? i have this problem.. my 2010 GTI has very dim side markers and city lights but when i take my bulb out and put it in another MK6 GTI it's fine.. how do i fix this?


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

phxxx said:


> Hey i just saw that you did something that makes the Side markers and City/ park lights very dim.. could you explain a little? i have this problem.. my 2010 GTI has very dim side markers and city lights but when i take my bulb out and put it in another MK6 GTI it's fine.. how do i fix this?


Well, the 2011 post you referred to involves a Jetta, not a GTI like yours. They use different sets of values for Byte 18

That said, for the Jetta "06"= Halogen, NAR, TFL_0 (non-LED DRLs) while "4C"= Xenon, NAR, TFL_LED (aka LED DRLs)

It's hard to suggest a value for you without knowing what you currently have Byte 18 set for as well as what kind of lights/tail lights you have.


----------



## phxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

Tim S said:


> Well, the 2011 post you referred to involves a Jetta, not a GTI like yours. They use different sets of values for Byte 18
> 
> That said, for the Jetta "06"= Halogen, NAR, TFL_0 (non-LED DRLs) while "4C"= Xenon, NAR, TFL_LED (aka LED DRLs)
> 
> It's hard to suggest a value for you without knowing what you currently have Byte 18 set for as well as what kind of lights/tail lights you have.


I have a 2010 GTI, bi-xenon headlights and Golf R tails set to 04 in byte 18. this didn't change my side markers idk what did. but they are really dark along with the city lights


----------



## spyrek (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone help me with byte 18 coding ?
I have byte 18 coded to 04, no errors, no problems, but I want to enable rear tail light when DRL active and disable DRL when xenons active("AUTO" switch position).
43 coding seems fine, but gives me DRL bulb error at position "0".
Golf TDI with xenons + led, rear led lights with fog light.

Is it possible ?


----------



## misterhappy (May 16, 2014)

spyrek said:


> Hello.
> Can someone help me with byte 18 coding ?
> I have byte 18 coded to 04, no errors, no problems, but I want to enable rear tail light when DRL active and disable DRL when xenons active("AUTO" switch position).
> 43 coding seems fine, but gives me DRL bulb error at position "0".
> ...


Were you ever ableto do this? I'm looking for something similar. Using this euro AUTO switch (ebay) and led tails with Fog. Driving a 2013 GTi with Xenon.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

At long last, I got a fix on this issue from Dana. Here's the reply from her a couple of days ago:



[email protected] said:


> I apologize for the delay. We are directing Tweak and Retrofit inquiries to our new forum:
> 
> http://forums.ross-tech.com
> 
> ...


So, in Address 09, long coding, I changed byte 18 to 09 and it worked like a charm! All of my lighting is back to normal.

This was on my 2010 Sportwagen TDI.

Hopefully this helps other folks.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Guys for the past 2 days i have been deealing with this issue on a 2014 GLI 30 edition with nav and xenon light and tail led's 

10 min ago i was able to get it to work right by changing 00 to 3f on the long coding... and then switched it back to 00... turned the car off and then on and no issues so far 

Thought it may help some one


----------



## psuvr6 (Mar 31, 2002)

Hello Dana and Thread.

I have a 2012 GLI Autobahn w/o Nav.

I bought a pair of OEM Bi Xenons with LEDs DRL and the adapter harness. I was having some issues with them (flickering, DRLs not on. I plugged in the MFI said this) If i turn on the lights with the car off, the HID fire up fine and the high beam works (DRL still off with bulb out light and drl error on MFI) I then went into my VCDS and recoded Byte 14 on my 09 Central Elec Controller and checked the (Bi-Xenon headlights with shutter installed). This allows the HIDs to fire up with no problem, but now the high beam does not work (still no DRLS). I tried recoding Byte 18 but couldn't see the check boxes there other than dropdowns. I think i picked 06 (North America Jetta) then restarted the car, and got a lot of right headlight MFI errors. I then tried the trick suggested here by changing it to 06 (OP said 03 because of Golf). Waited the 2 mins with doors locked, changed it back to 00 (which it was originally before any work) and i still got those. I then chose the C0 option which reset the lights in hopes that i can switch it to 06 again. No luck. Now i have errors, my tail lights arent on when headlights are on (just the side ones) and i think the dimming feature of the instrument cluster may not be working. Below is the autoscan. I'd like to figure this out instead of having the dealer rake me of the coals....

VCDS Version: Release 15.7.1 Running on Windows 7 x86
Data version: 20150904
www.Ross-Tech.com

Thursday,24,September,2015,00:01:19:25915

Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: 3VW5A7AJ2CM404869 Mileage: 79370km-49318miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 04 2908 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BFF19525053A690-8066

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C492200FE851306EA92220041B71800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DDF1921E49455D636-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 FE HW: 5K0 907 044 FE
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00123
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 73CB3F19DAD013A650-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0064 
Revision: BJ021001 
Coding: 2F200A3A902F06C400080080000005C40100008842808D625C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA3A329AE1887C664-806A

7 Faults Found:
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 22:16:21

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.75 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 22:15:37

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 23:51:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.70 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 22:16:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 23:51:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.65 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 22:15:45

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02897 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 79370 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.23
Time: 23:12:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM05HKL4 
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SE36.rod
VCID: 3449FC059F5E549E89-8060

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 A HW: 5C6 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0045 
Serial number: 6940000Y120000DEGY04
Coding: 303041

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME106E436BZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME223A436BZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME05027118ZZZD

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME680D0719ZZZY

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME264E2715ZZZZ

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME07130818ZZZN

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20120219200873
Coding: 008A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00208
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 76CD060DC9A2068E77-8022

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 971 B HW: 5C6 920 971 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271E01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00123
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 2C79E465476E0C5ED1-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 P HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 05041201291340
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D5FD921A41495D676-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 1829227R1AC706
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63EB4F59A230832620-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 6AF5227D8D1AD26EE3-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661982945 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 29771D71409C19762A-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0004293754
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5B9B77B95240BBE668-800E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000006521449 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3753CB094628BF86AC-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 035 456 HW: 5C6 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp10K H07 0468 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA083A0021508
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3.rod
VCID: 65EF51416404FD16CE-8030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 05041201291340
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC33369BEF83746B4-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0004300859
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5C9974A5574EBCDE61-8008

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1508 
Serial number: 00000006473043 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016 
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7M3283877
Coding: 01020000010006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63EB4F596230832620-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661985611
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 27731B495E882F063C-8072

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:38)--------------------------


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

I recently picked up a 2014 gli autobahn edition with 11,500kms and it has after market headlights ( helix possibly) Projectors with regular bulbs and led day time runners. 

I took the gli into a local show here in vancouver canada to get the bulb warning light on dash to dissapear.

They cleared block 18--- it had 00. Could not figure out how to make it work again. 

I lost led day time runners
rear back up camera screen is just black
rear fog light is on all the time when put headlights on
daytime runners is now regular beam and same function when you turnt he switch to have the lights on


They were unable to put it back to the way it was. I was able to drive home that evening but I am unsure at this point where to start???

Any of you have any insight please pm me or post up

any numbers to try

my car:
2014 gli DSG autobahn package fully loaded gen 3 tsi

thanks:beer:


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Was it a private sale? You could reach out to the previous owner who may have saved the code used for byte 18.

Or else search.


You may want to search using your BECM model number (find that out if you don't know it)


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Example, it is the "HW" that you need to know

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 C HW: 5K0 937 087 C

I am using 0E for byte 18


I have this in my 2010 Jetta with working OEM bi xenon HIDs, front fogs, Daytime, rear LEDs with rear fog

Byte 18 code for this BCM/CECM only works for everything stated above on 2010 Jetta if rear fog is installed and enabled. If you don't install rear fog then the code I am using will throw error and using other codes will make rear tails amber instead of red.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

digitalextremes said:


> Was it a private sale? You could reach out to the previous owner who may have saved the code used for byte 18.
> 
> Or else search.
> 
> ...


Yeh was a private sale, unfortunatly he has no scan tool so has no idea and had never tried to even get rid of the bulb warning light.

I am gonna take it to the local euro shop here in town and get them to see if they can figure it out. 

last pic I took before giving up and going home.










I have been informed I should run and autoscan and post the results and possibly email Rosstech.

So I shall get that done, I have a feeling the control module is f*cked


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Radvr6T said:


> Yeh was a private sale, unfortunatly he has no scan tool so has no idea and had never tried to even get rid of the bulb warning light.
> 
> I am gonna take it to the local euro shop here in town and get them to see if they can figure it out.
> 
> ...


Did the shop change any wiring at the BCM? I had very similar results as yours after changing wiring but was able to use "B2" to get it all going again.

Have you seen the list of Byte 18 codes that's going around?
http://www.pjruane.com/jm/Byte18.pdf

This gave me a lot of insight and a number of options to try as far as coding goes. There are other codes like the one I used and offered above that aren't listed. Where they came from I don't know, but it did work for me. 

Good luck.


Josh


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

VeeDubFamily said:


> Did the shop change any wiring at the BCM? I had very similar results as yours after changing wiring but was able to use "B2" to get it all going again.
> 
> Have you seen the list of Byte 18 codes that's going around?
> http://www.pjruane.com/jm/Byte18.pdf
> ...


The shop didn't do anything with wiring. I'm just doing research to try and help them out as to what numbers they could try before digging into wiring. As everything worked fine at 00, just the bulb light on dash was on. IM assuming it just needs to be coded correctly

As mentioned: im not even sure what 

I lost led day time runners
rear back up camera screen is just black--doesn't show anything
rear fog light is on all the time when put headlights on
daytime runners is now regular beam and same function when you turnt he switch to have the lights on


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

The code "00" is not a real code. That's what VW uses to hide the true coding. 

The only way you'll get close or nail it is to utilize codes from other vehicles that gave the same lighting features as yours does. 

What was the bulb out that you previously had on the dash? I'm guessing for either the rear fog or the side marker lights. 


Josh


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

00 coding needs to be changed to a real value. 

Check this thread if you know German, I see your CECM model there:
http://www.vagcomforum.de/index.php?showtopic=15957

For camera check settings/coding of Navigation, there is place there to check if backup camera is installed. And or there might be a setting in the gateway module as well (I don't remember where I checked mine when I installed backup camera) it probably got removed when default settings for overwritten by the shop's software for your car.


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

Radvr6T said:


> The shop didn't do anything with wiring. I'm just doing research to try and help them out as to what numbers they could try before digging into wiring. As everything worked fine at 00, just the bulb light on dash was on. IM assuming it just needs to be coded correctly
> 
> As mentioned: im not even sure what
> 
> ...



Hey Man had the same issue for a while... at first i used 3f and every thing worked (tails were a little dim) hope you resolved the issue by now but if you havent... i then did some research again and found the b4 makes everything work as stock... on the long coding look for byte18 position (remember each byte is 2 numbers adn you have to start counting from 0.... hope this works if you need further assistance hit me up on my email [email protected]


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok...

So i have a 2013 gli with the led headlights but halogen tails.


I replaced my brake/running lights with LED bulbs and of course got the bulb out error "CHECK RIGHT REAR LIGHT/CHECK LEFT REAR LIGHT"

I added resistors to both the running and brake wires and the error message has now changed to say the SIDE lights need checking.

Is this something that needs byte 18 coding to remedy at this point? And if so where do I go from here?


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Where did you get the bulbs from? 

You should be able to replace the bulbs with ones that have built in resistors and can bus that would eliminate the errors your now getting. Have you changed byte 18 already? You should not need to change byte 18 at all. 

If the side marker lights are on the same power wire (which IIRC they are) as the running lights, adding the resistor and not having an LED bulb in the side marker position is confusing the can bus and triggering the error. I'm pretty sure you just need the LED bulbs in the marker light location now that you've added the resistors. 

Change the marker bulbs to LED and you should be good


Josh


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

I havent messed with byte 18 at all


As of right now i have an LED bulb that was supposed to be "error free" in there from sylvania. The bulb out error still came up though, and so i wired in resistors which changed the error message from check rear lights in general to check read side lights specifically. The running and brake lights use diff power wires but share the same bulb. There are 4 wires going into the housing which I'm assuming consist of power for blinker, running, brake, and then ground.


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Like I said, get some LED's for your rear side marker lights and you should be good. 


Josh


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

VeeDubFamily said:


> Like I said, get some LED's for your rear side marker lights and you should be good.
> 
> 
> Josh


Idk why I wasn't getting what you were saying the first time lol, but thanks i will try that in the morning


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Good deal, it should work out for you. If it doesn't post what you experience and I'll try to help you out. 


Josh


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

VeeDubFamily said:


> Good deal, it should work out for you. If it doesn't post what you experience and I'll try to help you out.
> 
> 
> Josh




Ok, so i swapped in LED blinkers and now my dash says check right rear side light, right rear blinker, and left rear blinker

It does not say to check left rear side light and it only said to check the left rear blinker after i activated it.

Upon startup my dash just said to check right read side light and right rear blinker.


----------



## VeeDubFamily (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy crap! 

So at this point you have LED brakes, running lights and turn signals all in the rear. Did you also do the side marker lights? 

I realize you put in resistors, but have you tried putting the OEM bulbs back in and see if it clears the errors? 

You could then try the LEDs one at a time to see what triggers what error.

I retrofit OEM led euro tails in my GLI. They still come with standard incandescent bulbs in the turn signal and reverse locations. I swapped them to led and have had no issues at all. 

Perhaps it's the bulbs themselves. I used deAutokey bulbs mainly due to the lifetime warranty that they are error free...their also good about trying to alleviate issues that customers encounter. 

You've already done way more than you should have to in making this happen. I've upgraded every bulb there is in 2 VWs and no issues with error messages at all.

Can you send me a link to where you bought the bulbs (if it was online)?

Pm me, we're just cluttering this thread with off topic q&a. 

Josh


----------



## damonrlloyd (May 26, 2015)

*2011 GTI. Halogens. LED tails w rear fog*

I've been digging through every forum and can't find a definitive solution to eliminating all of the warning lights AND getting all of the lights to work properly.

1st, i saw some contradictory posts regarding whether it was mandatory to swap wires in the CECM. 28 for 47. some say that's only for the golf R. 

2nd, Byte 18... i've tried every combination of wiring and coding and nothing works correctly. The bigger issue is proper lighting; i can live with a bulb out warning if necessary. 03,04,15,20,21,22,34,43,55,1F. All with either no wires swapped, 28 into 47 and 47 loose, or 28 and 47 swapped. i have trigger wires for city lights and rear fogs installed. from the right tail light being controlled by the rear fog switch, to both the reverse/fog being always on, to one or both drls being dim.

3rd, could it have been that i did not give the BCM enough time to "sleep and reset"? i.e. set new code, remove key, remove vag com cable, lock the car and wait a few minutes...

if i thought it would be easy enough to just go back, i'd consider going back to stock halogen tails. i get the feeling that it's not.


----------



## Fish_79 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Tiguan Sport 4motion 2017*

Hi,

I bought Tiguana I FL Sport 4motion from the 2017 version of the USA.
I live in Poland and I have to change the rear lights to Europe, that is to say the orange direction indicators and the fog light.
I do not replace the lamps but I put the bulbs in the existing lamps.

In the external lamps I inserted the pins in the connectors: right lamp - from 3 to 4, left lamp from 4 to 3.

In the lamps on the flap I have to add the cables to the fog lamps.

And here I have two questions:
- where do you get the pipes to power the fog lamps?
- what coding to use in BCM to work well?


----------



## BryanMKIV (Jan 20, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Byte 18 controls the voltages to the exterior lighting.

It was also changed, the cold diagnostics are not in byte 18 anymore, from what I
read. They used to be bit 1-7 for the cold diagnostics off/on, now it's current control.

I had a complete list here, but due to management, I removed it... It is out there though....


----------



## BryanMKIV (Jan 20, 2014)

PowerslavePA said:


> Byte 18 controls the voltages to the exterior lighting.
> 
> It was also changed, the cold diagnostics are not in byte 18 anymore, from what I
> read. They used to be bit 1-7 for the cold diagnostics off/on, now it's current control.
> ...


Could you pm me the list


----------



## NickF14 (Aug 16, 2018)

*2011 Skoda Octavia VRS freaking out - BCM/Byte 18 issue?*

Thanks Dana! That's useful to know. 

Just wondering if my issue sounds like that of a Byte 18 00 being hidden sort of issue? 

I added LED rear lights - they were meant to be CANBUS error friendly bulbs but weren't.. I tried coding them out by changing Byte18 from standard EEPROM to 00010101 - this is what I read was necessary. It didn't work, and instead broke my DRLs - they are now my rear left fog light and left reverse light. Not only that, but my rear lights and brake lights are constantly freaking out, one minute they work, the next they don't! Sometimes one reverse lights work, sometimes none, but never both. 

I tried changing the Byte 18 long code back to EEPROM (standard parameter settings) - but obviously this didn't work, I'm guessing because despite the Binary returning to 0000000 and Byte 18 to 00, it's still changed "behind the scenes" and hasn't reverted back. 


I need to fix this ASAP, so I imagine the car will need to be recoded back to factory Skoda spec, taking into account the fact I have xenons and R/LS? 

Please let me know, and where I may be able to find the factory code! 

Thanks


----------



## Bezdam (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a Golf mk6, with cecm 5k0 937 087m, BCM PQ35. Oem bixenons with led drl. Fog lights front, rear, halogen at the rear. The rls sensor has been completed. Unfortunately, the original apartment 18 was changed. Originally everything worked, in the off position only the LED in front was lit. 1 position the LED dimmed and the tail lights were added. 2 position xenon with the LED. The light switch was also replaced. The coding of byte 18 has been changed to GTI and the problem is that MFA reports a parking light error. Nothing is lit in the off position, in the auto position the LED or xenon without LED lights up according to the sensor. In the next position nothing is lit and in the last position the xenons without LED are lit. Can anyone help me.


----------



## Jeula (11 mo ago)

hi guys, i have a similar problem and i was stupid and played with byte 18. Although the standard parameter is 00 at the moment, the front daytime running lights are not working, please help. BCM PQ35 H+ unit code


----------



## JJJS2013 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeula said:


> hi guys, i have a similar problem and i was stupid and played with byte 18. Although the standard parameter is 00 at the moment, the front daytime running lights are not working, please help. BCM PQ35 H+ unit code


Same boat. 2013 Jetta Hybrid (highline) BCM PQ35 B. Changed byte 18 and haven't been able to get my DRLs back since. I only have access to OBDeleven , but I'm wondering if there's some similar process using OBDeleven to that mentioned in the original post using VCDS. If I uncover one I'll update.

Unfortunately, thus far nothing I've attempted has worked. The only possible solutions I've come across are to wire up the DRLs as front fogs and activate them, or use a relay to wire the DRLs directly to the headlight switch. If you've upgraded to the Euro switch (auto headlights) it's a _fairly _easy mod, just not an optimal one.


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

JJJS2013 said:


> Same boat. 2013 Jetta Hybrid (highline) BCM PQ35 B. Changed byte 18 and haven't been able to get my DRLs back since. I only have access to OBDeleven , but I'm wondering if there's some similar process using OBDeleven to that mentioned in the original post using VCDS. If I uncover one I'll update.
> 
> Unfortunately, thus far nothing I've attempted has worked. The only possible solutions I've come across are to wire up the DRLs as front fogs and activate them, or use a relay to wire the DRLs directly to the headlight switch. If you've upgraded to the Euro switch (auto headlights) it's a _fairly _easy mod, just not an optimal one.


Only way to fix it is with ODIS or VagCan Pro to flash the BCM with the correct parameters again. Nothing you can change in VCDS will return factory behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I do not have my 2010 Jetta anymore but with HEXCAN I was able to change any value anytime. Is the issue that you dont have the tool or the value is not editable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

